# Recipe request using imitation crab?



## chocojun (May 14, 2006)

does anyone have any idea what to do with pre-cooked imitation crab?  I don't really like that sweetess it has to it.  Any way I can tone that down?  I'm not a crab person but I don't want it to go bad.  What should I do with it?


----------



## mish (May 14, 2006)

chocojun said:
			
		

> does anyone have any idea what to do with pre-cooked imitation crab? I don't really like that sweetess it has to it. Any way I can tone that down? I'm not a crab person but I don't want it to go bad. What should I do with it?


 
Crab cakes! Yum Yum. Or a big seafood salad. Double YUM YUM!! Seafood/crab fettuccine Alfredo. There's a recent post/thread for Salmon Cakes. I posted a Thai cake. Think it would pair well with Sierra's recipe for Asian Slaw. You could use crab in place of salmon. Stuffed mushrooms. If I recall, I have a recipe for any appy - crab balls.  Will go through my seafood/fish files and get back.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2006)

Sushi......


----------



## Gretchen (May 14, 2006)

The pasta salad would be a good way to go. Or mix it up with some mayo, a little onion, a little celery and make a sub sandwich  with it. Wrap it in foil and heat a bit if you want.


----------



## chocojun (May 14, 2006)

oooh how do you make crabcakes?


----------



## auntdot (May 14, 2006)

Used to eat at the company cafeteria until I got so tired of Sysco food I decided to skip lunch.

But they did have salad and sandwich bars and often the salad bar had sirimi (I think that is the name of the phony crabmeat).

Would put it in a salad. Or make a crabmeat cocktail with catsup and horse radish. Or take a pita and make a sandwich with some tomatoes and a bit of salad dressing. Or just ate it with a bit of Italian salad dressing as part of an antipasto platter (using what I could forage from the salad and sandwich bars).

I guess one could make a thread about how one survives the company cafeteria. 

Rarely buy the phony crab for home use. But we love crab cakes (we live in an area where the making of crab cakes is a subjuct that can create more friction than a discussion about politics).

I suppose you could make a pasta dish with it, perhaps with an Alfredo sauce.

Or make it part of the stuffing for lobster or fish. Or with a dressing to be served with fish.

Just a few ideas, hope they help.


----------



## mish (May 14, 2006)

*Crab Rangoon*

8 oz Crabmeat
8 oz cream cheese, softened
1 Tbsp red onion, minced
1 Tbsp scallions, finely chopped
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp soy sauce
2 garlic cloves, minced
black pepper, to taste 
1 package won ton wrappers

Combine the crab and cream cheese. Mix well. Add the onion, scallions, Worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, garlic and pepper. Place 1 tsp filling in center of won ton wrapper. Wet edges of wrapper. Fold to form a triangle and seal by pressing edges together.

Fry in hot oil, about 3 minutes, turning once until golden brown. Won-tons dry out quickly. Keep covered with damp towel until ready to cook.

Here's a link to the discussion about Salmon patties -- you could use crab instead:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/salmon-patties-21943.html


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2006)

This is a great use for imitation crab. If you have any left (doubtful), use it in an omelet or fritatta the next day. 

Sara’s Crab Dib

1 6-1/2 oz can of crab meat OR 1 8 oz pkg Crab Delights
3/4 cup butter, softened
8 oz cream cheesed, softened
2 eggs
1/2 onion, finely diced
juice of 1/2 lemon
1 tsp Worchester sauce
1 tsp granulated garlic
dash Tabasco sauce
paprika

Mix all together except paprika. Put in lightly buttered 9x13 pan. Dust with paprika and bake 30-40 minutes at 350 degrees till lightly browned. 
Do not over-bake, or it will be dry.

Serve with cocktail crackers of your choice.


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2006)

Here's another good one...this one's my own concoction. 

Fettuccini Alfredo with Crab Delights

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons cream cheese (may use reduced fat)
1 tablespoon flour
1 cup milk 
2 cloves minced garlic (from a jar is fine)
1-1/4 cup shredded parmesan cheese (buy a chunk and grate it yourself)
8 oz or crab delights
handful of frozen peas or fresh asparagus tips (opt)
small jar of pimentoes (opt)
fresh Italian Parsley (opt)
16 oz cooked fettuccine

Directions:
In a saucepan, melt butter and sauté garlic until fragrant over medium heat. Stir in flour. Gradually blend in milk while stirring with a whisk. Stir constantly over medium heat until thick and bubbly, about 8 minutes. Stir in cream cheese, heat two minutes, stirring constantly. Gradually add 1 cup of the parmesan and stir until fully melted. Add the crab and allow meat to heat through. Toss with cooked pasta. Moisten with a little reserved liquid from the pasta water, if needed. Top with remaining parmesan.
You may add shrimp or any other seafood. Cook a few frozen peas or asparagus tips in with the pasta for a bit of green. Garnish with a sprinkling of fresh Italian Parsley.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2006)

Crab,green chili,onion and cheese quesadillas.


----------



## AllenOK (May 14, 2006)

Use it in an omelette.  It's one of the omelette ingredients I use when I do the omelette bar for sunday brunch at work.


----------



## mugsy27 (May 15, 2006)

just mix it in with some condensed cream of celery soup using cream to cut it rather than water...salt/pepper with a little old bay.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 15, 2006)

I use it frequently in two dishes.  

One - just tossed with any favorite pasta along with extra-virgin olive oil & crushed red pepper flakes.  Sometimes with cooked broccoli florets as well.

It also makes a nice component of "Coral & Jade", an Asian Stirfry composed of the crabmeat & broccoli, if you're interested in stirfries.


----------



## Gretchen (May 15, 2006)

And, oh, by the way. Don't worry about it spoiling (assuming it is refrigerated). It keeps FORever.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2006)

Crab salad 

1 medium potato boiled with sckin on
1 large carrot boiled
2 large hard boiled eggs
1 medium dill pickle
half of pacage immitation crab
1-2 table spoons mayo
salt, peppr to taste.

Peel potato, chop everything finly, salt & pepper to taste add mayo mix. Exelent salald. (real crab can be used as well)

 It's best when served at room temp. But will not keep long if left out. Can seat in refrigerator for 2-3 days.


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> And, oh, by the way. Don't worry about it spoiling (assuming it is refrigerated). It keeps FORever.



Gretchen, that's what my meat man told me. His words were, "That stuff lasts for a long time."  

Charlie, your crab salad looks good....I'm going to save and try it!


----------



## katluvscake (May 15, 2006)

Fried rice and with peas and imitation crab taste pretty good together.


----------



## chocojun (May 15, 2006)

Oh by the way... another question.  I opened the crab bag and on the bag it says use within 3 days of opening.. so i threw it in the freezer?  Will it be okay?


----------



## Gretchen (May 15, 2006)

If it's imitation crab, don't think another thing about it for months.


----------



## mugsy27 (May 16, 2006)

> And, oh, by the way. Don't worry about it spoiling (assuming it is refrigerated). It keeps FORever.



yeah...but it starts to smell real bad after about 3-4 days.


----------

